# Veggies for Bolognese sauce?



## Mylegsbig (Jul 23, 2006)

Anyone got any cool ideas for veggies for my bolognese sauce?

i was thinking adding carrots and black olives.

normally i just add bellpepper and onion.


----------



## GB (Jul 23, 2006)

I always add carrots. It adds a sweetness that I really like.

I also add onion and celery.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 23, 2006)

How about zucchini, yellow squash, eggplant, or mushrooms?


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 23, 2006)

*Marcella says...*

Marcella Hazan's recipe for Bolognese meat sauce in her wonderful cookbook, _Essentials of Classic Italian Cooking,_ includes only 1/2 cup onion, 2/3 cup celery, and 2/3 cup carrots, which she cooks in a tablespoon of oil and 3 tablespoons of butter, before adding 3/4 pound of ground chuck and a little salt and black pepper. She then adds a cup of whole milk, saying to cook the meat in the milk before adding a cup of wine and then 1.5 cups of plum tomatoes to "protect it from the acidic bite of the latter." Most interesting, she uses no garlic, basil, or oregano, just "about 1/8 teaspoon" of freshly grated nutmeg. And she says to simmer it all for at least 3 hours. 

I've never made anything from any of her cookbooks (and I think I have them all) that wasn't wonderful, very authentically Italian.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 23, 2006)

carrots, celery and diced onion in addition to the garlic.   Sweat them well, then add wine,  before adding the beef and pork.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 23, 2006)

For different vegetables, you could always add something like leeks, but it won't noticably change the flavor. Traditional Bolognese always starts with a traditional mire poix and I can't really think of any veggies that would improve on that flavor. 

If anything, experiment with the different types of meats that you're using. That will give you a much more unique flavor than most anything else that you add to the sauce. JKath made a Bolognese using Italian Sauage as the base and it turned out good. Chorizo (fresh, not the dried because you can break the fresh ones down better) would also make an interesting base for your bolognese, as would adding different types of hams, like Tasso, Smithfield, York, etc. These hams usually require a slow cooking process before they can be eaten. Just becareful of the salt content.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 24, 2006)

I love black and green olives in tomato sauces. Carrots, bell peppers, egg plant, celery, leeks and onions are other great options


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 24, 2006)

a traditional Bolognese has diced carrot celery onion and garlic. Wine. Then the diced, minced meats, then the milk and bread mush, then a bit of tomato.  But you are in America and can tweek it your way.

I save the olives for my Putanesca, and the green peppers for my Caciatore or my sausage sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

Like others have said, a "Bolognese" sauce is a specific type of sauce made with a base of miripoix and then ground pork and veal and milk.

But a tomato-based pasta sauce can contain anything you want.  I am partial to black and green olives, anchovies and capers.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, one can use veggies in place of meat, if they are strictly vegetarians.


~Corey123.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Yes, one can use veggies in place of meat, if they are strictly vegetarians.


Or even if they are not strictly vegetarians


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 24, 2006)

You're right!!

In that case, it would be called sort of like a Rattatouli thing. Especially if egplant is used.

Rattatouli Bolognese, maybe?


~Corey123.


----------

